# what kinda of plants , fruits, and vegetables can goats eat?



## bree00

Can anyone give me a list of plants, fruits, and vegetables they can eat?


----------



## liz

Depending on what area you live in is a precursor to what plants they should not have. Rhodedendron and Azeala are the biggest no-no's Laurel is among them as well.

*http://kinne.net/poi-list.htm*

This link has a great poisonous plant list.

As far as fruits and veggies, try giving them just about anything you would eat...be mindful though that if you give them ANY pitted fruits such as cherry, plums, peaches, etc. there MUST NOT be any leaves on them and to be even more cautious remove the pits. Some goats will only eat certain things... Mine love banana peels more than the banana... When giving any fruit with a peel, be sure to wash them first, no need to have them eat any pesticide residue.


----------



## Thanatos

I use this list...

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado

yup checking poisonous plant lists is important.

The love all sorts of veggies and fruits.

I give mine all sorts of peels from cucumber to oranges the only thing thye dont seem to like is Potatoe skins


----------



## Thanatos

Luna eats lemons and grapefruit whole. She looks like a kid with the juice runin down her chin :ROFL:


----------



## liz

Stacey next time you boil potatoes with the skins on, try giving them the cooked tater skins...mine inhale them cooked, but won't touch them raw.


----------



## BeeLady

Will they eat zucchini????? How much would be too much????? I have pounds and pounds of it!


----------



## K-Ro

Yep, mine love squash. Just remember that the key is in moderation, so don't give the a whole lot at a time.

I don't feed mine tomato or potato plants, as they are from the nightshade family, but they love to eat the actual tomatoes and potatoes. Other than that mine eat pretty much anything else out of the garden.


----------



## kelebek

Mine LOVE strawberry tops. I give them everything - watermellon rinds, cantalope rinds, strawberry tops, carrot peels, zuchini and squash.

The only thing I didn't give them because I wasn't sure was pineapple and kiwi peels.


----------



## liz

Mine LOVE pineapple but not one will touch a carrot! And K-Ro has a great point..in moderation as treats, too much will give them runny poop :greengrin:


----------



## rbhardy

Can you feed white oak acorns to goats


----------



## ten-acre-farms

My girls go nuts for acorns!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, mine are eating all the acorns they can get their mouths on right now.


----------



## pubgal83

I have just now started giving my goats treats. Bad goat mommy I guess. I do give lots of love though  I tried apples today. Peeled them, cut them up and they loved them. They like graham crackers and crasins/raisins.


----------



## scubacoz22

I just got a bunch of tomatoes from a friend and some had rotten spots on them so I cut that part off and gave them some tomatoes. Most of them loved them but some of them wouldn't touch the tomatoes. The rest I gave to the chickens. They love e the jake tree leaves and the acorns. Whenever I am cutting up veggies I always give them pieces of the veggies. I cut up apples for them and they go crazy over that.


----------

